

Ask HN: When to launch your app? - bgnm2000

So I've often read that you should launch a product as soon as possible. Get it into the hands of your customers and iterate/iterate/iterate.<p>How do you determine what is the MVP of your product though?<p>My app for example, might already be able to do XYZ, but I'm still working on ABC which set it apart from the competition.<p>Personally I feel like ABC need to be done before I can launch, but it seems as though everything I read says to get it out once XYZ is functional.<p>If you've launched an app in a highly competitive space, how did you decided when to release your product?
======
user24
If your product can do XYZ, and XYZ fills a need in a genuine user, then get
it to market now.

By the time you've finished ABC, you'll have existing users to sell to. Or
you'll have learned things you don't right now about your market, without
having sunk development time needlessly.

What's the worst that could happen if you launch today?

